# Something very different and unique from Peru



## josh_r (Mar 5, 2014)

I just got this species today. It very well may be a new species or even a new genus. Whatever it is, they are VERY VERY nice and VERY unique! You really have to see them in person to understand how unique they are. These pictures are of 3 different spiders. What do you guys think??









Josh

Reactions: Like 51


----------



## fyic (Mar 5, 2014)

wOw .......very nice looking T you have there........can you tell us more about it? or anything?

love the lil red wings lol


----------



## korg (Mar 5, 2014)

All females? Either way those red patches on the abdomen are fantastic. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Silberrücken (Mar 5, 2014)

Josh, beautiful and amazing finds! I would love to see these in the hobby. I too would like to learn any more info you have about them.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## pannaking22 (Mar 5, 2014)

Wow, very pretty T. Is that as large as they get? I'm with Silberrücken, I would love to see these in the hobby too!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## josh_r (Mar 5, 2014)

pannaking22 said:


> Wow, very pretty T. Is that as large as they get? I'm with Silberrücken, I would love to see these in the hobby too!


My friend and I are working on a project that will allow us to legally export this species as well as many many other nice species out of Peru. We just need support from the hobbyists to make it happen! There are so many amazing species down here that are NOT represented in the hobby. If anyone is truly interested in seeing these come into the hobby, shoot me a PM for more info on our project and what is going on. 

And thank you guys! As for more info on this species, They come from the andes region of Peru at elevations of around 4000 meters. They are not a very large species, around 5 to 6 centimeters in legspan. They are undescribed as far as we know and they could even be a new genus. I will be doing a bit more work with this species to learn more about it in the wild and in captivity, so hopefully I will have more to share in the near future. Oh, yes, all 3 are females.

Josh

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## melijoc (Mar 5, 2014)

Try to bring in giant centipedes


----------



## Hanska (Mar 5, 2014)

Too bad it'll take ages to get them to the european hobby. I'd take one in a heartbeat.
One of the prettiest Ts I've ever seem. Thanks for sharing this and your other findings.


----------



## Tongue Flicker (Mar 5, 2014)

At first glance i thought it was an inverted tarantula 

Love that red markings


----------



## kean (Mar 5, 2014)

wow.. i love the black color on that specimen then accented with a winglike structure on the abdomen.. those are very nice.. good luck on your project! hope to see them soon in the hobby!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Poec54 (Mar 5, 2014)

josh_r said:


> They come from the andes region of Peru at elevations of around 4000 meters.


That's pretty high, and could be an issue in captivity.  What are the temps where they live?  I doubt they can take much heat.


----------



## josh_r (Mar 5, 2014)

Poec54 said:


> That's pretty high, and could be an issue in captivity.  What are the temps where they live?  I doubt they can take much heat.


That is pretty high, but they are not only found at the altitude. They are found at lower altitudes as well... As long as the habitat is right, they are there. And you would be surprised at how mild the temperatures are at those altitudes here. There are places at 2500 and 3000 meters in elevation that don't get snow or freezing temperatures in the winter due to the influence of the jungle coming up over the mountains. It is very mild. This species will not tolerate hot conditions, but they can tolerate the typical temps of any keepers invert room. In order to breed them however, you would have to cycle them. They will be very similar to Aphonopelma behlei in husbandry

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## metallica (Mar 5, 2014)

Nice find!


----------



## MarkmD (Mar 5, 2014)

They are very cool looking T's (wouldn't mind one) lol.


----------



## Tomoran (Mar 5, 2014)

What a little beauty; I would certainly love to see this enter the hobby.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## SeanSYW (Mar 5, 2014)

Really nice lookin Ts! Would mind having one of those.


----------



## josh_r (Mar 8, 2014)

I can already tell this species is going to be very easy to keep and is going to be a very very cool species to keep! They are cute, love to dig and burrow, are not picky, eat very well, non aggressive.. just really cool!!!

I found out the true elevation these came from as well. 2200 to 2500 meters in elevation.. That puts this species in a climate zone that is very mild. I feel this species will be a good one to breed. 

josh

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## spydermonkey (Mar 8, 2014)

they're super cute thanks for sharing! id enjoy keeping one also!


----------



## Micrathena (Mar 8, 2014)

josh_r said:


> I can already tell this species is going to be very easy to keep and is going to be a very very cool species to keep! They are cute, love to dig and burrow, are not picky, eat very well, non aggressive.. just really cool!!!
> 
> josh


 Amazing T! This could be the Next Big One!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## pocock1899 (Mar 9, 2014)

What kind of documentation do you need to export from Peru? I was under the impression that they were pretty stingy with granting exports of any live animals, regardless of species and protection level. I see lots of S. American imports, but live stuff from Peru is definitely an uncommon occurrence.


----------



## Beary Strange (Mar 9, 2014)

That is an incredible looking species. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## josh_r (Mar 10, 2014)

pocock1899 said:


> What kind of documentation do you need to export from Peru? I was under the impression that they were pretty stingy with granting exports of any live animals, regardless of species and protection level. I see lots of S. American imports, but live stuff from Peru is definitely an uncommon occurrence.


That is a great question and you are absolutely right! However, my friend and I are part of a project that is a cultural heritage center. This is a large (on one hectare onf land) project that has an art center, a learning center, a medicinal plant garden, an ayahuasca center, an aquarium of amazonian fish, a museum of amazonion biology, a market place, and much more. This project is to preserve the indigenous culture and to teach them to conserve the rainforest and use it's resources wisely, not destructively. It will attract a lot of tourists as well as the area already has a high volume of tourists that travel through the town to get to the jungle, but never really stay in the town. Our breeding project is associated with this cultural heritage center. This is how we are able to get permits for such a project and it will allow us to work with just about any species from Peru. Our only road block is we need to have a breeding facility ready to operate before we can actually start any kind of export.. Peruvian government INRENA's rules. So, that is what we are waiting for.... for the magic funding fairy to elite on our bed and magically make 9000 dollars appear under our pillows so we can afford to buy the land and building for the breeding center. Once the land and building are purchased, it immediately becomes part of the project and the construction of the facility begins. After that, the construction of the museum begins. Would be nice to see this actually happen. I wish I had a convincing way to prove to people this is a serious thing, but I do not have that proof yet. All that proof is in Puerto Maldonado and I am stuck in Lima for the next couple months.


----------



## Duffman1990 (Mar 10, 2014)

I'll be donating as soon as I can would love to see these guys in the hobby

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## klawfran3 (Mar 11, 2014)

If I had 9000 bucks to spend I'd donate it here in a second! These are one of the most striking tarantulas I've seen in a long time!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Duffman1990 (Mar 11, 2014)

klawfran3 said:


> If I had 9000 bucks to spend I'd donate it here in a second! These are one of the most striking tarantulas I've seen in a long time!


You could just donate what you can over time that's what I'm going to do.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## josh_r (Mar 11, 2014)

Ahhh.. such is life.. the magic donation fairy is just a myth..


----------



## Duffman1990 (Mar 11, 2014)

josh_r said:


> Ahhh.. such is life.. the magic donation fairy is just a myth..


I have hope that hobbyists will want to both protect these new species of It's and would want to add them to there own collection and breed them so they can become part of the hobby that's what I'm planning to do at least.  but I'm a glass half full guy.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## josh_r (Mar 11, 2014)

Duffman1990 said:


> I have hope that hobbyists will want to both protect these new species of It's and would want to add them to there own collection and breed them so they can become part of the hobby that's what I'm planning to do at least.  but I'm a glass half full guy.
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk


that is what I am aiming for Duffman


----------



## Duffman1990 (Mar 11, 2014)

josh_r said:


> that is what I am aiming for Duffman


Well then there are at least two plans for breeding these T's depending on how many are in a sac its a good start. 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk


----------



## klawfran3 (Mar 11, 2014)

Duffman1990 said:


> Well then there are at least two plans for breeding these T's depending on how many are in a sac its a good start.
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk


On one hand, I hope that they have a ton of babies per sack, so the prices drop and we all are able to get one eventually. (Unlike the 24k baboon), but on the other hand, I hope they stay rare so that they don't just become another overlooked tarantula since everyone has one. Things lose their sheen when enough people get them it seems.

Then again, this isn't a black and white issue and odds are even if everyone has one, they just look so cool people will keep coming back for them. I really hope that third one happens.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Duffman1990 (Mar 11, 2014)

klawfran3 said:


> On one hand, I hope that they have a ton of babies per sack, so the prices drop and we all are able to get one eventually. (Unlike the 24k baboon), but on the other hand, I hope they stay rare so that they don't just become another overlooked tarantula since everyone has one. Things lose their sheen when enough people get them it seems.
> 
> Then again, this isn't a black and white issue and odds are even if everyone has one, they just look so cool people will keep coming back for them. I really hope that third one happens.


I hope for the third one to but its better that the species survives and is thought of as unappreciated than it die out. Just my opinion. 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk


----------



## klawfran3 (Mar 11, 2014)

Duffman1990 said:


> I hope for the third one to but its better that the species survives and is thought of as unappreciated than it die out. Just my opinion.
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk


That is very true. I never even thought if that. I'm expecting something happening with G. Rosea some time in a few years. If they ever stop import of these guys like they get put on CITES or something, I bet prices are going to shoot up and they'll not be so overlooked.


----------



## Duffman1990 (Mar 11, 2014)

klawfran3 said:


> That is very true. I never even thought if that. I'm expecting something happening with G. Rosea some time in a few years. If they ever stop import of these guys like they get put on CITES or something, I bet prices are going to shoot up and they'll not be so overlooked.


That is the thing that i find funny people sometimes view the value of T's by there price. maybe because they havent had interactions between the specified T's but its sad really.


----------



## klawfran3 (Mar 12, 2014)

Duffman1990 said:


> That is the thing that i find funny people sometimes view the value of T's by there price. maybe because they havent had interactions between the specified T's but its sad really.


 yeah. I mean, there is really something charming about this potato of a spider we call a G. Rosea. not much character but it just makes them that much cuter!


----------



## MarkmD (Mar 12, 2014)

Very true.  I never value a T on price just how much i want it/look after it, the only time i will is if im asked a price of certain T's or they maybe out my price range at certain times of the week/month/year.


----------



## Duffman1990 (Mar 12, 2014)

klawfran3 said:


> yeah. I mean, there is really something charming about this potato of a spider we call a G. Rosea. not much character but it just makes them that much cuter!


A rosea was one of the T's I considered for my first t but I really want my first one to come from this project

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk

---------- Post added 03-12-2014 at 09:32 AM ----------

I actually make a list of the It's I want and I'll just get them when I can 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## josh_r (Mar 15, 2014)

I usually find the less valuable species to be much more appealing in my eyes. I have a feeling this species will not be a species of low value however. I think it will hold it's value pretty high to most keepers no matter what the price does. They are just too cool.


----------



## Driller64 (Mar 15, 2014)

I just got a new LP today, WHY MUST YOU PROVOKE MY ENVY ONCE MORE?! 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lacey (Mar 15, 2014)

Do the males have the red wings as well?

How exciting, keep us updated!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## josh_r (Mar 15, 2014)

Lacey said:


> Do the males have the red wings as well?
> 
> How exciting, keep us updated!


Actually, yes... they do. The males are not black either. They are a reddish brown color with 2 red wings. Definitely harder to see on the males than the females, but how cool is this species! can't wait to release more info on these to the hobby!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## josh_r (Mar 16, 2014)

ANy of you interested in keeping up with my tarantula journeys here in Peru, please check out my new page. I will have some new updates coming in the next few months as I am taking a few people on some tarantula tours. Should be some very interesting updates soon  

www.facebook.com/muddybootsperu.inverts

Thank you and saludos from Peru

Josh

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## beanb142002 (Mar 22, 2014)

Where did you get them if you don't mind me asking?

I also would like to suggest a common name, "Black Widow Tarantula".


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Driller64 (Mar 22, 2014)

Have you came up with a scientific name yet?


----------



## JZC (Mar 22, 2014)

Damn this is cool


----------



## josh_r (Mar 22, 2014)

Have no clue what the genus or species is.... But I have been calling this Unidentified sp. 'red wings'


----------



## klawfran3 (Oct 21, 2014)

I just thought of a better common name for them... Unknown sp. "redbull"

also, do we have any updates on this one yet?


----------



## Arachnomaniac19 (Oct 21, 2014)

It seems like a Pseudhaplopus species to me. Don't bet the rent on it but that's the only genus I know that resembles it.


----------



## Storm76 (Oct 21, 2014)

Beautiful, cool looking specimens! I wonder if these could be Homoeomma spp. (since the Euathlus sp. "red" aso are supposedly Homoeomma actually according to Stuart - sadly didn't get any response from Dr. Bertani on the matter) ? They are seemingly around the 2-3" mark? Will these grow bigger, or is it a dwarf species? In any case, I already love these! Must...have....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## josh_r (Apr 17, 2015)

Just a heads up to anyone who was following this post. The tarantula we are calling sp. red wings or red bull or whatever we want to call it is a new genus. I am in contact with the biologist describing it and as soon as I get the ok to let the name out, I will let all of you know. Something completely new! Thats exciting!

Josh

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## jiacovazzi (Apr 17, 2015)

beautiful t, it reminds me of the euthlus genus


----------



## DarthT (Apr 18, 2015)

Those red flares are incredible. Can't wait to hear more! Finding something completely new happens rarely, very exciting news.


----------



## MrsHaas (Apr 19, 2015)

Absolutely stunning! Me want!


----------



## viper69 (Apr 20, 2015)

This species and another more colorful T with red too, were posted last year. 

Definitely interested both species!


----------



## klawfran3 (Apr 21, 2015)

I just realized why it looks so familiar... it reminds me of Neostenotarsus sp. Suriname.


----------



## josh_r (Apr 23, 2015)

Here are some pictures of individuals from the type locality for the genus. These are the species the genus is being described with. The black ones I posted above are quite possibly a 3rd species in the genus. I am still waiting to hear on that. Enjoy the pictures. 

Oh, sorry for the blurry shots. These things don't like to sit still!!!

trip to red wings  (15 of 34) by muddyboots_peru, on Flickr

trip to red wings  (14 of 34) by muddyboots_peru, on Flickr

trip to red wings  (13 of 34) by muddyboots_peru, on Flickr

trip to red wings  (17 of 34) by muddyboots_peru, on Flickr

trip to red wings  (16 of 34) by muddyboots_peru, on Flickr

And here is a habitat shot. This place has a healthy population and is above 4000 meters in elevation. That's high!!

panorama red wings 3 (1 of 1) by muddyboots_peru, on Flickr

Another habitat shot. This one is at 3500 meters in elevation.

pano mano (1 of 1) by muddyboots_peru, on Flickr

Saludos!

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Biollantefan54 (Apr 23, 2015)

*Wow!!!*

Woah, those look amazing! Those are some awesome pictures of the habitat too! You are so lucky to find stuff like that! 

Amazing.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## theconmacieist (Apr 23, 2015)

Woah! Now these are something to get excited over.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ArachnoFreak666 (Apr 23, 2015)

is there any word yet on the true scientific name of this species? i would love for these to enter the hobby!!! i want one sooo bad lmao


----------



## archaeosite (Apr 23, 2015)

ArachnoFreak666 said:


> is there any word yet on the true scientific name of this species? i would love for these to enter the hobby!!! i want one sooo bad lmao


Read the post carefully. They are new and are in the process of being described. That takes time!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## killainstinct (Apr 24, 2015)

Stunning! Reminds me a lot of my euathlus sp red


----------



## awiec (Apr 24, 2015)

ArachnoFreak666 said:


> is there any word yet on the true scientific name of this species? i would love for these to enter the hobby!!! i want one sooo bad lmao


Don't get your hopes up, they have to describe them, possibly publish and then make sure the government will even let them ship them out of the country. Which these things are going to be a pretty penny until enough of the experts can breed them. 

Though I love the little gold eye mask, makes them look like little super heroes.


----------



## josh_r (Apr 24, 2015)

The biologist describing these has submitted his paper for review, so it shouldn't take too much longer to find out what they are. I will make a post as soon as I find out. 

As far as getting things like this into the hobby, it is absolutely possible to legally export them without a description. New laws are more leniant in that regard and you can get permits as long as you can place it into the proper family... thats easy. That process is already in action.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## awiec (Apr 24, 2015)

josh_r said:


> The biologist describing these has submitted his paper for review, so it shouldn't take too much longer to find out what they are. I will make a post as soon as I find out.
> 
> As far as getting things like this into the hobby, it is absolutely possible to legally export them without a description. New laws are more leniant in that regard and you can get permits as long as you can place it into the proper family... thats easy. That process is already in action.


I hope the ones that are able to be shipped out go into the right hands, the fewer that are needed to establish a good hobby population the better in my humble opinion.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## josh_r (Apr 24, 2015)

The project is a captive breeding one here in Peru. So all material going into the US hobby would already be from CB hobby material. so even less impact on wild populations

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## awiec (Apr 24, 2015)

josh_r said:


> The project is a captive breeding one here in Peru. So all material going into the US hobby would already be from CB hobby material. so even less impact on wild populations


That is fabulous, should keep blood lines and species pure too


----------



## viper69 (Apr 25, 2015)

josh_r said:


> The project is a captive breeding one here in Peru. So all material going into the US hobby would already be from CB hobby material. so even less impact on wild populations


Josh what about the other species on your page, the one with light colored legs? What's its status so far?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## petkokc (Apr 27, 2015)

josh_r said:


> So all material going into the US hobby...


 Don't forget about EU


----------



## awiec (Apr 27, 2015)

petkokc said:


> Don't forget about EU


One step at a time, NA is a lot closer to Peru than Europe is, plus it will be nice to have something first for a change

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Hanska (Apr 27, 2015)

petkokc said:


> Don't forget about EU


Don't worry. I bet those two germans with their backpacks full of jars are already knockin on Josh's door...:biggrin:

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## josh_r (Apr 27, 2015)

Actually, there are no germans knocking at my door. I make sure to keep localities pretty secret.... And, I have already talked with a few Germans who have smuggled some of the Hapaotremus out in the past and they did HORRIBLE with them. I find that strange because they are SUPER hardy in captivity as long as they don't have temps into the 80's for too long.. and definitely avoid the 90's with Hapalotremus. The new genus can tolerate higher temps a little better than Hapalotremus though. I suspect the Germans were keeping them with their tropicals??

Viper69, the specimen on my flickr page is a new species of Hapalotremus that I can't reveal the name of as the paper has not been published yet. I have been sworn to secrecy. It is a very amazing species in person and get fairly large, feed aggressively, and settle into captivity nicely. 

For anyone who doesn't know what I am talking about, here is my flickr page. You will find pictures of the Hapalotremus there. Check my albums. 

https://www.flickr.com/photos/123980288@N04/

Saludos.

Josh

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## awiec (Apr 27, 2015)

Congratulations josh, I now want dart frogs. I'm  hoping that I will be able to get a few whenever your program gets good enough results to share, hopefully I'll have a few more breeding projects under my belt by then.


----------



## josh_r (Apr 27, 2015)

Well, our project most likely won't be dealing with dart frogs any time soon. The process to get permits for invertebrates takes long enough. For dart frogs, it takes years and is very expensive and a pain staking process. But who knows.... Baby steps. First we have to get permits for the inverts.


----------



## awiec (Apr 27, 2015)

josh_r said:


> Well, our project most likely won't be dealing with dart frogs any time soon. The process to get permits for invertebrates takes long enough. For dart frogs, it takes years and is very expensive and a pain staking process. But who knows.... Baby steps. First we have to get permits for the inverts.


Oh well I meant keeping them in general, there are enough species available in captivity to keep me busy for a while but who knows if the invert program is deemed a success maybe a similar program can be made for them?


----------



## josh_r (Apr 27, 2015)

It is certainly a possibility


----------



## viper69 (Apr 28, 2015)

josh_r said:


> Actually, there are no germans knocking at my door. I make sure to keep localities pretty secret.... And, I have already talked with a few Germans who have smuggled some of the Hapaotremus out in the past and they did HORRIBLE with them. I find that strange because they are SUPER hardy in captivity as long as they don't have temps into the 80's for too long.. and definitely avoid the 90's with Hapalotremus. The new genus can tolerate higher temps a little better than Hapalotremus though. I suspect the Germans were keeping them with their tropicals??
> 
> Viper69, the specimen on my flickr page is a new species of Hapalotremus that I can't reveal the name of as the paper has not been published yet. I have been sworn to secrecy. It is a very amazing species in person and get fairly large, feed aggressively, and settle into captivity nicely.
> 
> ...


Josh- how big have you observed that new species of Hapalotremus? The same question for those 2 red wing variants too.


----------



## josh_r (May 28, 2015)

viper69 said:


> Josh- how big have you observed that new species of Hapalotremus? The same question for those 2 red wing variants too.


The Hapalotremus are fairly large. 5 inch legspan on average. The new genus with 2 red spots are smaller. I would say 2.5 to 3 inch legspan is pretty typical for them.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MrsHaas (May 28, 2015)

Unidentified sp. "red wings"  !! I'll just jot that down on my wish list for now

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## sdsnybny (Jun 19, 2015)

Any updates?


----------



## Ultum4Spiderz (Jun 19, 2015)

Wow id buy them if they were in the hobby ASAP!Sadly id wait for price drops, I cannot afford a $200 sling. My last very expensive sling died of DKS.
Maybe Local pesticides caused this who knows =€ :cry: I only feed roaches.

R,I.P Goliath bird-eater also I really liked that T.


----------



## Fyrwulf (Jun 20, 2015)

josh_r said:


> Actually, there are no germans knocking at my door. I make sure to keep localities pretty secret.... And, I have already talked with a few Germans who have smuggled some of the Hapaotremus out in the past and they did HORRIBLE with them. I find that strange because they are SUPER hardy in captivity as long as they don't have temps into the 80's for too long.. and definitely avoid the 90's with Hapalotremus. The new genus can tolerate higher temps a little better than Hapalotremus though. I suspect the Germans were keeping them with their tropicals??
> 
> Viper69, the specimen on my flickr page is a new species of Hapalotremus that I can't reveal the name of as the paper has not been published yet. I have been sworn to secrecy. It is a very amazing species in person and get fairly large, feed aggressively, and settle into captivity nicely.
> 
> ...


That snake is a Bothrops, but I don't recognize the species. And it's nice that they're following the Atheris matildae model for responsible propagation into the hobby for these new Ts.


----------



## bugguy1 (Jun 20, 2015)

Josh...thanks so much for sharing this with us! It is all very exciting and I cannot wait to hear new updates!


----------



## josh_r (Jun 20, 2015)

Fyrwulf said:


> That snake is a Bothrops, but I don't recognize the species. And it's nice that they're following the Atheris matildae model for responsible propagation into the hobby for these new Ts.



Frywulf, if you are referring to the Bothrops in my flickr account, it is Bothrops pictus. Jergon de la costa as they are called by the locals. If you run the mouse over each picture, the names should pop up.

---------- Post added 06-20-2015 at 09:31 AM ----------




bugguy1 said:


> Josh...thanks so much for sharing this with us! It is all very exciting and I cannot wait to hear new updates!


You are very welcome

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Fyrwulf (Jun 22, 2015)

josh_r said:


> Frywulf, if you are referring to the Bothrops in my flickr account, it is Bothrops pictus.


Never heard of the species. Thanks for furthering my knowledge base.


----------



## Fyrwulf (Jun 25, 2015)

Josh, stumbled across this and thought you might find it interesting as it specifically mentions your T: http://blogs.scientificamerican.com/tetrapod-zoology/tiny-frogs-and-giant-spiders-best-of-friends/


----------



## viper69 (Jun 25, 2015)

Fyrwulf said:


> Josh, stumbled across this and thought you might find it interesting as it specifically mentions your T: http://blogs.scientificamerican.com/tetrapod-zoology/tiny-frogs-and-giant-spiders-best-of-friends/


Where's the reference in the article, not the very, very, vague Csakany "description"...

Which T of Josh's? The one he posted in the opening post of the thread?


----------



## Fyrwulf (Jun 25, 2015)

viper69 said:


> Where's the reference in the article, not the very, very, vague Csakany "description"...
> 
> Which T of Josh's? The one he posted in the opening post of the thread?


As to the latter, yes. And he's stated previously that the locals call them chicken spiders.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## viper69 (Jun 25, 2015)

Fyrwulf said:


> As to the latter, yes. And he's stated previously that the locals call them chicken spiders.


Ah, I see. thanks for that!


----------



## josh_r (Jul 3, 2015)

Yeah, I had read a similar article some time ago. It is very interesting! would be neat to have a large female and a frog or 2 in a display setup! I'll never do it though!


----------



## josh_r (Aug 21, 2015)

For those of you followin this thread, my friend and I have started building the breeding room for the sp. red wing and Hapalotremus. Here are a few photos. This project is my friends baby. I am just helping him get it built and getting spiders to breed. Time frame for permits and exportation will all depend on him. But here are some photos of one wall that we got done.







Lets hope this project gets rolling fast from here!

JOsh

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## awiec (Aug 21, 2015)

Most excellent, I'm curious though, do you have some sort of air circulation going on in that set up? I don't mean to be a pest just am curious to know how to make these species happy in case the project is successful and are exported to the states.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Driller64 (Aug 21, 2015)

You should put some slings up for sale here as soon as you can, I want one


----------



## awiec (Aug 21, 2015)

Driller64 said:


> You should put some slings up for sale here as soon as you can, I want one


Patience, they have to get the animals first, you'll probably will be in college by the time there is any slings to have paper work done on.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ThePuzzlerOfRid (Aug 22, 2015)

This is so exciting! I'm looking forward to hearing more about them in the future!


----------



## viper69 (Aug 22, 2015)

josh_r said:


> For those of you followin this thread, my friend and I have started building the breeding room for the sp. red wing and Hapalotremus. Here are a few photos. This project is my friends baby. I am just helping him get it built and getting spiders to breed. Time frame for permits and exportation will all depend on him. But here are some photos of one wall that we got done.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Josh- what prompted you to make the substrate have an angle?? Looks interesting, most people just have the sub parallel with the bottom of container.

LED  lights?


----------



## Slimdean (Aug 22, 2015)

Prob to simulate raising elevation of the mountains . Not every T likes it Florida flat lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## josh_r (Sep 14, 2015)

viper69 said:


> Josh- what prompted you to make the substrate have an angle?? Looks interesting, most people just have the sub parallel with the bottom of container.
> 
> LED  lights?


The reason we made a slant from front to back is for visual appeal and more so, for the spiders. If the soil level was just flat, we would not be able to put very much dirt in the terrariums and the spiders would not be able to dig. You see, these terrariums are front opening and the soil dam is only about 5cm tall, so the slant to the back allows for a much deeper substrate to the back side to allow for lots of digging room. 

The lights are indeed LED lights that I wired and built myself. I really hope my friend is successful with this project and can get the permits!

---------- Post added 09-14-2015 at 11:34 AM ----------




awiec said:


> Most excellent, I'm curious though, do you have some sort of air circulation going on in that set up? I don't mean to be a pest just am curious to know how to make these species happy in case the project is successful and are exported to the states.


In the pictures, you can see the blue screen vents. They are large enough to allow sufficient air flow. These spiders are very tolerant of dry conditions, so they do not need to be soaked constantly. A good misting or flooding the burrow is sufficient after the substrate has dried and the water gets absorbed into the soil and the spiders are content. My friend has set a goal to be successful with these spiders and get them into the hobby. He has many connections in exportation as that is the field he currently works in (with avocados) so I am sure he will make it work in the future.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## soundsmith (Sep 14, 2015)

I want one! I hope you guys are successful with the requirements to export, these look awesome and a new species is always welcome to the hobby.


----------



## Psyrocke (Sep 14, 2015)

I also want one of these lil cuties when they become available..love the markings. And red and black are my favorite colors! The adult pic kinda reminds me of if Ghost Rider was a tarantula and I love it .


----------



## sdsnybny (Nov 10, 2015)

Any update on this project?


----------



## josh_r (Nov 13, 2015)

My friend recently got a new job that has been keeping him very busy, so he hasn't had time to advance the project lately. We still need to finish the spider room before he can apply for permits.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## sdsnybny (Nov 13, 2015)

Thanks Josh,
Hope it gets moving soon for you guys, I would love to see videos and more pics.



josh_r said:


> My friend recently got a new job that has been keeping him very busy, so he hasn't had time to advance the project lately. We still need to finish the spider room before he can apply for permits.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## AphonopelmaTX (Dec 28, 2015)

Looks like these spiders could be members of the newly described theraphosine genus Bistriopelma from a high altitude environment of the Andes Mountains of Peru.

Kaderka, Radan. "Bistriopelma, un género nuevo con dos nuevas especies de Perú (Araneae: Theraphosidae: Theraphosinae)." _Revista Peruana de Biología_ 22.3 (2015): 275-288.

Download article in English...

http://revistasinvestigacion.unmsm.edu.pe/index.php/rpb/article/view/11432/10256

Reactions: Like 4 | Informative 1


----------



## viper69 (Dec 29, 2015)

AphonopelmaTX said:


> Looks like these spiders could be members of the newly described theraphosine genus Bistriopelma from a high altitude environment of the Andes Mountains of Peru.
> 
> Kaderka, Radan. "Bistriopelma, un género nuevo con dos nuevas especies de Perú (Araneae: Theraphosidae: Theraphosinae)." _Revista Peruana de Biología_ 22.3 (2015): 275-288.
> 
> ...



Certainly resemble each other w/those red patches down the dorsal sides. Though this specimen seems to be less black, rather colored up with some silver/grey and the red flames not as intense, or maybe that's natural variation.

How'd you find this article??


----------



## AphonopelmaTX (Dec 29, 2015)

viper69 said:


> Certainly resemble each other w/those red patches down the dorsal sides. Though this specimen seems to be less black, rather colored up with some silver/grey and the red flames not as intense, or maybe that's natural variation.
> 
> How'd you find this article??


I didn't say that the spiders pictured in this thread were the species described in the paper; just that they could be of the new genus.  None of the pictures in this thread display any of the generic characters for the new genus Bistriopelma other than the dorsolateral urticating hair patches on the abdomen and the locality/ distribution.

To find new scientific papers on the Theraphosidae, I use Google Scholar (scholar.google.com) in combination with worldcat.org.  For Google Scholar, I search the keyword "theraphosidae", uncheck "include patents", and at the search results screen I then select "Since 2015" (or whatever the current year is) then "Sort by date."  That pulls up all recent articles and sorts them by newest to oldest.  I also have the Google Scholar browser plug-in installed in my browser to look up citations I come across while browsing various web sites that include bibliographies and maintain a saved list of citations from bibliographies from articles and books I've read.  The best research tool is to follow and read the articles listed in the bibliographies of research papers that interest you.  None of these methods will actually "get" you the article you are looking for every time though.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 3


----------



## viper69 (Dec 30, 2015)

AphonopelmaTX said:


> I didn't say that the spiders pictured in this thread were the species described in the paper; just that they could be of the new genus.....
> 
> 
> To find new scientific papers on the Theraphosidae, I use Google Scholar (scholar.google.com) in combination with worldcat.org.  For Google Scholar, I search the keyword "theraphosidae", uncheck "include patents", and at the search results screen I then select "Since 2015" (or whatever the current year is) then "Sort by date."  That pulls up all recent articles and sorts them by newest to oldest.  I also have the Google Scholar browser plug-in installed in my browser to look up citations I come across while browsing various web sites that include bibliographies and maintain a saved list of citations from bibliographies from articles and books I've read.  The best research tool is to follow and read the articles listed in the bibliographies of research papers that interest you.  None of these methods will actually "get" you the article you are looking for every time though.


I never you did hah. Ah yes Google Scholar I forget about that one at times. Yeah I turn off patents too! I do the same with lit cited sections, esp for review articles where lit cited sections can easily top 100 and range to over 200 at times.


----------



## josh_r (Jan 2, 2016)

Ahhhh, Radan finally got his paper published! I am very happy to see this! The spider pictured in the article as Bistriopelma lamasi are the same as the second batch of photos I posted, the more brownish and gold spiders. the jet black ones are of a different species within the same genus. It doesn't look like radan has described the black one yet. From what he told me, he lacks enough material to be able to describe them. So, there may be at least 2 to 3 more species within this genus as I know of 3 different populations that are separated by 50 to 100 kilometers.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## viper69 (Jan 2, 2016)

josh_r said:


> Ahhhh, Radan finally got his paper published! I am very happy to see this! The spider pictured in the article as Bistriopelma lamasi are the same as the second batch of photos I posted, the more brownish and gold spiders. the jet black ones are of a different species within the same genus. It doesn't look like radan has described the black one yet. From what he told me, he lacks enough material to be able to describe them. So, there may be at least 2 to 3 more species within this genus as I know of 3 different populations that are separated by 50 to 100 kilometers.



Thanks for this. I only wish E. sp Red and E sp Yellow would be characterized considering they have been in the hobby long before this new species.

How is the paper/research coming along on this locality here https://www.facebook.com/muddyboots...4090155988541/674097092654514/?type=3&theater


----------



## viper69 (Feb 7, 2016)

What's interesting is this species was found 40 years ago.

Here's a mating video

Reactions: Like 2 | Helpful 1


----------

